# Gas or electric hob?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been used to a nice flat glass ceramic halogen hob. Easy to clean and cook with.

Some people rave about gas - hence the phrase "cooking on gas" because it's more "instant".

Well my new place has a gas hob and I hate it. Ok the heat is more instant but all that means is I have to turn down the heat sooner. Simmer seems too hot however and the trick of putting the pan half on the ring doesn't work because it's now a wire frame balancing act and even if I manage it the corner of the pan ends up with burnt rice stuck to the pan. As for cleaning the Smeg afterwards it's a nightmare of carbonised and gunked up nooky bits - no elegant flat smooth glass to wipe clean.

It's got to go or am I being unfair?

What do you prefer?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

We got a nice gas range included with our last move, so we're on that. We had standard leccy before, gas is a lot better - but - the old man has induction and that's even more impressive.

There's a cavet to induction that it'll only work with pans designed to work with induction hobs - so if you don't have those then it's the cost of replacing your pots and pans too. And I suspect they can also suffer from not having enough adjustment. Gas is generally just a valve that you control, where leccy seems to often feature a more digital action, a half-point doesn't have any impact on the dial until you push it into the range of the next number up - I imagine this varies on the quality of the hob.

Gas also needs a gas engineer to deal with it, leccy is pretty much a plug and play affair.

If you've got a gas supply already in place, then I'd probably go with gas, if you don't and only have an oven electric supply in place, then I'd go induction.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, luckily my cooker is electric and relatively new and clean so it can stay that way. When I moved into my old house the oven was filthy and I had to take it apart and go at it with caustic soda and an electric drill with wire brush attachments - yuk!

I digress, what I mean is the electricity is there and the gas hob has a proper tap so I can disconnect it and blank it off. Then I can wire in an electric hob 

I think ease of cleaning is my main thing. I like flat glass.

What I find with the gas hob though is that the simmer is too hot but you can't have the flame lower without risking it going out so are limited.

Burning gas seems really crude to my mind and prone to wasting heat up the sides whereas a pan over a halogen (or even better induction) puts the heat into the pan at least and your cooking utensils are less likely to burst into flames or melt.

I suppose a lot of it is what you are used to. Interesting what you say about the pans. I've heard that but I've also heard it works with many ordinary pans too with the main factor being the amount of ferrous material (presume resistance for power loss = heat) so aluminium and copper are poor but stainlesscan work.

Undecided between induction and halogen really.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Gas hob, electric oven is more efficient & controllable, although gas can cause lots of condensation if kitchen is small. 
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Induction all the way. By far the best option but expensive for a good one (Bosch/Neff/Siemens). Ease of use, safer, easy to clean, less residual heat etc etc.

Magnet pans required (check yours with a fridge magnet) and you can't use one if you have a pacemaker but other than that you will never go back to gas :roll:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

make sure you use correct size burner if simmering


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Gas all the way, but then i worked as a chef for 4 years so i would say that!

Yeah, no where near as easy to clean, but the control and instant nature of Gas makes it the winner hands down for me.

P.S. Please don't tell my s.o. that i can cook, you'll ruin my facade :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever SWMBO wants...

It's her choice what we have in the house, decoration, carpets, furniture etc., and she even lets me share the cooking.

Cars, bikes, televisions and gadgets are my call. We agreed this years ago and been together 31 years now, so it works.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So what do you have?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Electric hob is easier to clean, but I honestly don't find a gas one measurably hard to clean.

It's worth getting one of those oven cleaning firms round once every year or two. They're usually independent or franchised people with all the right chemicals and such and they're usually a bit OCD (like car detailers) and bring things up good as new. The old man has his done reasonably frequently, I've only used them when I moved into this place, but it was well worth it.

I don't think you'll get any finer simmer control on an induction or halogen hob - gas does have the advantage that you can easily see what's being belted out. Gas isn't very expensive, but generating electricity can be done in a sustainable fashion (we're on a OVO 100% renewable leccy tariff) - but you'll never be able to produce enough electricity in one hit to be able to power it off-grid (e.g. through solar).


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Do what! An good induction hob will boil a pan of water quicker than gas and go straight back to a simmer as it doesn't use heat to work. You can use the hob and then touch the glass as it's only the heat from a pan that warms up the surface.

Commercial kitchens us gas as they do everything in a panic and not how things are done at home.

I thought most of our electricity is generated by gas turbines lol.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

rusTTy_racer said:


> I thought most of our electricity is generated by gas turbines lol.


You're correct: http://www.gridwatch.templar.co.uk/

Doesn't mean it'll be that way in 10 years time though.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

spike said:


> make sure you use correct size burner if simmering


Thanks for that Spike - my rice is now less crispy and doesn't boil over. I noticed one of the burners was slightly smaller than the rest so I swapped pans. It didn't do too bad a job of the rice - still a bit stuck and singed but most of the rice comes out soft and moist. Trouble is the curry is now on the larger burner and that now gets burnt instead rather than simmer 

I tested my general pans with a magnet and they all seem suitable for induction - except my trusty frying pan but that needs replacing really as the non sick has long since departed.

There is my aluminium pressure cooker that only gets used occasionally as a skillet when the curry gets to big for the frying pan. I suppose you could always put a steel disc on an induction and the aluminium pan on top to get round that problem if needs be.

I'm reading induction has far finer control than gas.


----------



## Eddo (Mar 23, 2016)

Induction hob + le creuset is the way forward!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

John-H said:


> So what do you have?


Ceramic hob...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah but you've not voted :wink:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Induction with an aga for backup


----------



## Will225 (Apr 15, 2016)

If you cook then gas if not either


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

We've had a gas hob for years, but when we replaced the kitchen last year, SHMBO insisted on an induction hob. I must say that its much easier to use and keep clean. A quick run over with a cloth after cooking & it's back to a sparkling shine.

I personally found that you have to get used to how the energy works. Initially I constantly had pans boiling over, but once I'd got the hang of the power settings & the time it took to boil cooking went smoothly. A least cleaning up a boil over was super easy!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gas has to be the worst for cleaning. Ruddy thing - I feel like not cleaning mine because it's going. Is it worth selling? I can use my metalworking skills to brinig it up to a shine however :wink: It's a wide one (Smeg) about 683 mm wide

I saw some frying pans in Sainsbury's the other day saying they were suitable for all hobs including induction - yet they were aluminium non stick. I expect they have some iron stamped into them.

So I'm still undecided - halogen or induction? I suppose if I didn't have a pan problem then induction is better. However, halogen will sort my legacy pans - add infinitum - but then I may lose out on the fast and controllable induction experience.

Halogen is usually on one ring. Induction is on all. Hummm ... maybe I should take the plunge :wink:

I presume you can get the wide version. Any recommendations?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Can you still get a halogen ring? Ceramic yes but halogen :?

Come on John get with it and get yourself an Induction hob, you know you want to. Like I said before avoid crap brands and get a Bosch/Neff/Siemens (all the same company). Ensure you have enough ventilation as the electronics can run hot when you are using the power function and have a fan inside to cool. What thickness work tops do you have at the moment and is it above a drawer? Other than that just get one to fit into the cut out


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it is above a drawer and looked low profile to me but maybe about the same as my old halogen. Are inductions bigger? This might be a problem too I suppose? Hmmm...


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Above a drawer is more of a problem if you have granite that's 28mm thick. Most laminates are 40mm so an easier fit, as induction hobs can be as thick as 65mm. Worth checking with the dimensions before you buy.

It may be worth removing the cabinet top front rail to aid ventilation and sometimes you need to fit a grill into the plinth. Insufficient ventilation will void your guarantee if you should require a service call so best to be safe!

I think you said you already have a cooker point as most are around 10Kw so clearly won't work on a plug.

Happy to help if you need some advice.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks. The top is about 40 mm by the look of it. I'll check the maximum drop. How much an I looking at with it being a wider version?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

As in cost? Varies with make/model and not sure of 2016 ranges but from what I remember anything from £600 to £900. They often have a free pan offer promotion to ease the sale!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been looking. Mine is 683 mm wide but most seen to be 600 or 800 mm and there are plenty cheaper.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Have a look under your existing hob for the cut out dimension as a guide to compare as even large hobs tend to have a standard cut out.

Yes, sure you will always find something cheaper for sale :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I believe the stated size of hob e.g. 600mm, 800mm etc refers to the visible top of the unit above the work surface and the units may have different cut out size shapes generally needing a template for precise cutting - the differences may only be small features though. Therefore it would likely be difficult to get a precise fit, the differences may not matter or be visible but a fit would be surer by getting a larger hob that requires the hole making bigger.

Maybe I should find the template for my existing hob and compare with potential new ones.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My Smeg hob is specified to have a 478-482 x 555-560 mm regular oblong hole with no extra cut out features.

I saw a Neff T40B30X2 which is 60 cm wide for £370 or there abouts but I can't find the cut out template so far.
Edit: http://www.neff.co.uk/product-showroom/ ... rce=search
Hole size 560 (+2-0) x 490-500 (+2-0) mm - if that makes any sense!

Looks this might fit with a bit of a trim 

For about £555 there is also the T41D82X2 which is 80 cm wide
Cutout 750 x 490-500

Both have depth 51 mm requirement for unit with minimum 65 mm gap from worktop to drawer below ventilation space requirement.

Indesit VIA640C induction hob 60 cm @ £269
BOSCH PIA611B68B induction hob 60 cm @ £349


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Excellent, and a better price than I thought too. I think you will find they are a push fit into the cut out rather than having any fixings to hold it down, hence why cut out can be important. If you go bigger then this should help. Don't forget to cap off your gas supply!


----------

